# Custom guitar straps?



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone have custom leather guitar straps? Did you have Someone make it for you? You make it yourself? If not where did you get it? Any pics? I am thinking of getting one made from a Amish sadle maker I know, if it turns out I'll post some pics when I get it!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I am a strap nut, but only have one true custom strap I had made by a leathersmith in Los Gatos CA when I was staying there in 1979-1980. I still have it but don't use it much. It's 4" wide and I prefer skinnier straps nowadays... I don't play a 11 lb Les Pauls much any more. 

I use Moody's straps almost 100% of the time now and all my other dozen or so fancy leather straps are hanging in my closet.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've always wanted a custom strap but to be honest I don't know where to go or what I want on it.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Not sure what style you're looking for but I have a couple from Jeri Designs: http://www.jeridesigns.com/OnlineGuitarStrapStore.htm


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> I am a strap nut,


I had a couple teachers like you. They loved giving me the strap.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.karengunna.com/ has made two for me. Simple, elegant, functional. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

A few years back there was a post on Kijiji (St Catherines Ont) of a custom strap maker. I do not have his contact info but here is his work.




DW


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TheRumRunner said:


> A few years back there was a post on Kijiji (St Catherines Ont) of a custom strap maker. I do not have his contact info but here is his work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The look of those straps suggest a saddlery shop. I was going to suggest going there for anything custom leather in a strap or a custom leather shop in your area. Just because it's a strap for a guitar, it doesn't necessarily have to be limited to a guitar only type of business. Try googling "custom leather" and see what you can find for your area.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Check out Brookwood for a really "custom" guitar strap. I don't own any real custom straps per say but I own two straps by Eldorado and they're great. I also have a BM for my acoustic and it is really nice.


----------



## Memories Made (May 25, 2013)

I laser engrave straps in my shop. I have some Levy straps that I carry but I can also engrave a strap bought into the shop as well. http://www.memoriesmade.ca/engraved-guitar-straps/

I can pretty much engrave anything you like onto the strap.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

pattste said:


> Check out Brookwood for a really "custom" guitar strap.


I've always used cheap straps, but had one rip right apart in half during rehearsal a few weeks back. I've since ordered a custom Brookwood strap that, by all accounts, will last the rest of my lifetime. It should arrive soon, I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I received my Italia straps about a week ago. They have it on 2 for 1 sale. Very well made and looks like it will last a lifetime.  I got two of the 4 inch ones. I believe they have a thanksgiving sale right now. Most of my straps are made by Levy. I said most coz I have a strap for each of my guitar.  Some wider than others, just depending on how heavy the guitar is.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Chito said:


> I received my Italia straps about a week ago. They have it on 2 for 1 sale. Very well made and looks like it will last a lifetime.  I got two of the 4 inch ones. I believe they have a thanksgiving sale right now.


+1.
I'm also a big fan of Italia straps. Their suede backed straps are really cool (especially on a neck-heavy SGs).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Clean Channel said:


> I've always used cheap straps, but had one rip right apart in half during rehearsal a few weeks back. I've since ordered a custom Brookwood strap that, by all accounts, _*will last the rest of my lifetime.*_ It should arrive soon, I'll be sure to report back!


I hope it lasts for at least 100 years.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I hope it lasts for at least 100 years.


I'm planning on living at least that long, so it better!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I got one of these fro Christmas last year. 
http://www.couchguitarstraps.com/
Mine is a early to mid- 1970's when American Muscle Cars like El Caminos.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

My favourite strap of all time is one I made out of black seatbelt webbing and parts from another strap. Simple, indestructible and perfect! While we're at it, here's a strap question that I haven't been able to get an answer for: I have a Seagull acoustic electric with an endpin jack/strap pin which is thicker than a regular strap button and can't find a strap that fits properly. I got a regular strap and enlarged the hole a bit and it comes off the guitar at the most inopportune times. Nobody at any music stores have been helpful, neither have Seagull. Anybody have any thoughts on this subject? Feels like a stupid question.
-Mikey


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Check these out Mikey...

http://noisesupply.ca/guitar-accessories/lockitblack.html

A few different colours to choose from.
The end opens up wider than a normal opening on a strap,
then the clasp will hold onto the pin after it's released.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

My Brookwood Leather strap arrived last week! It's beautifully put together, fits perfectly, and is clearly built to last a lifetime. Very glad I went for it!

While I was at it, I also ordered a new amp handle from Bob, as the weight of the Chieftain had ripped through two of the Matchless-issued handles over the years. Matchless makes their handles out of faux leather, so I decided this time to spring for a custom made, genuine leather handle. I highly doubt this new one will ever rip apart on me!


----------

